# Nouvelles pièces de monnaie française



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

Je voulais savoir si j'étais le seul à être allé chercher à La Poste mes pièces de 5 euros... :rateau:

La Poste va bientôt diffuser une série de nouvelles pièces de 5, 15 et 100 euros : &#8220;Euros Or et Argent&#8220;.

- Le 1er setpembre : pièce de 5 euros en argent (2 millions d'exemplaires)
- Le 15 septembre, celle de 15 euros, également en argent (500.000 exemplaires)
- Le 24 novembre, la pièce de 100 euros, en or. (50.000 exemplaires)

La série complète comportera 8 pièces :

En 2009 :
- pièce de 10 euros en argent
- pièce de 25 euros en argent
- pièce de 250 euros en or.

En 2010 :
- pièce de 50 euros en argent
- pièce de 500 euros en or.

Soit un total de : 5 + 10 + 15 + 25 + 50 + 100 + 250 + 500 = 955 euros !

Bien sûr, je serai le premier à en faire la collection, puisque vous pouvez toujours dépenser cette collection. Une sorte d'économies ludiques, en gros... 

Petit lien pour les photos...


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi françaises si se sont des euro ?

Pourquoi une de 15 et 25 plutôt que 20 euro ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

LE truc inutile par excellence.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2008)

On connaissait l'argent moins cher que l'argent en temps d'inflation galopante mais aujourd'hui on tente le concept de l'argent plus cher que l'argent et ceci en pleine récession. Comme quoi, il y a bien marqué La Poste, là.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi françaises si se sont des euro ?
> 
> Pourquoi une de 15 et 25 plutôt que 20 euro ?



Parce qu'elles ne sont utilisables qu'en France.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce qu'elles ne sont utilisables qu'en France.


ca ca m'etonnerait beaucoup
totalement contraire aux règles européennes

de toutes facons c'est essentiellement à but de collections


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce qu'elles ne sont utilisables qu'en France.



On revient au Franc alors ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi françaises si se sont des euro ?



Française parce que l'Europe étant ce qu'elle est, les roros ont encore une notion nationale sur l'une des faces de la pièce. La semeuse et l'hexagone en l'occurrence.



aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi une de 15 et 25 plutôt que 20 euro ?



Parce que Française, et que 15 roros c'est 100 francs à peu de choses près.

25 ? parce que française et que le quart (de rouge) est une notion hexagonale


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ca m'etonnerait beaucoup
> totalement contraire aux règles européennes
> 
> de toutes facons c'est essentiellement à but de collections



Et toc. 

Et re toc. :rateau:

"Attention, cette pièce, diffusée à seulement deux millions d'exemplaire,  n'est valable qu'en France. Elle ne peut être achetée, mais est donné en rendu de monnaie lors de règlement en  liquide à un guichet de la Poste. Gageons que cela fera le bonheur des collectionneurs. "


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et toc.
> 
> Et re toc. :rateau:
> 
> "Attention, cette pièce, diffusée à seulement deux millions d'exemplaire,  n'est valable qu'en France. Elle ne peut être achetée, mais est donné en rendu de monnaie lors de règlement en  liquide à un guichet de la Poste. Gageons que cela fera le bonheur des collectionneurs. "


faudra fouiller  et trouver mieux que ca:
1- je ne sais pas qui est ce  bloggueur vuillard qui affirme une chose sans plus
2- le pdf  de la monnaie ne dit pas que la valeur marchande est restreinte à la France


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Là ça fait toctoc... :love::love:
Nan, vraiment, ça serait étonnant..


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudra fouiller  et trouver mieux que ca:
> 1- je ne sais pas qui est ce  bloggueur vuillard qui affirme une chose sans plus
> 2- le pdf  de la monnaie ne dit pas que la valeur marchande est restreinte à la France



La création de pièces de collections avec une valeur faciale est prévue par la règlementation européenne. Ces pièces doivent être facilement distinguables des pièces de circulation courante, leur valeur faciale doit être différente des pièces en circulation, et leur cours légal est limité au pays émetteur.

En fait, la France est quasiment le dernier pays de la zone euro à éditer des euros de collections.

Le JOCE d'octobre 2003.
Extrait :
_*Pièces de collection en euros (non destinées à la circulation) *
Les pièces de collection en euros ne sont pas censées circuler et doivent être facilement discernables des pièces destinées 
à la circulation. À cette fin, les ministres Ecofin ont notamment pris les décisions suivantes le 31 janvier 2000: 
&#8212; la valeur faciale de ces pièces doit être différente de celles des pièces destinées à la circulation; 
&#8212; elles ne doivent pas utiliser de dessins similaires à ceux figurant sur la face commune des pièces destinées à la 
circulation; en outre, dans la mesure du possible, les dessins utilisés devraient aussi différer au moins légèrement de ceux figurant sur les faces nationales des pièces destinées à la circulation; 
&#8212; en ce qui concerne la couleur, le diamètre et le poids, elles devraient se distinguer clairement des pièces destinées à la circulation sur au moins deux de ces trois aspects. 
Il a en outre été décidé que le cours légal de ces pièces serait limité au pays d'émission. 
Enfin, les pièces de collection en euros sont généralement faites de métal précieux (or et argent). _

Vous me devez tous 100 balles.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> .../... et leur cours légal est limité au pays émetteur. .../...



L'europe est en marche ! 
D'accord, c'est pour collectionner, pas pour servir,







Mais bon


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

L'Europe est faible. Nous, les russes, on vous bouffera tous.


----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2008)

C'est pour lutter contre la baisse du pouvoir d'achat


----------



## Flash Gordon (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudra fouiller  et trouver mieux que ca:
> 1- je ne sais pas qui est ce  bloggueur vuillard qui affirme une chose sans plus
> 2- le pdf  de la monnaie ne dit pas que la valeur marchande est restreinte à la France



Ce soir au JT de 20h TF1 a dit que ces pièces ne s'utilisaient qu'en france, après j'en sais pas plus que ça...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

T'as qu'à lire quatre posts plus haut, alors, petit nioube.


Et tu me dois 100 balles aussi. Ça t'apprendra à écouter le jt de TF1, ces gros porcs de menteurs et de truqueurs d'infos.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Ce soir au JT de 20h TF1 a dit que ces pièces ne s'utilisaient qu'en france, après j'en sais pas plus que ça...



Merci à toi, ainsi qu'a l'écrieur  !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'as qu'à lire quatre posts plus haut, alors, petit nioube.
> 
> 
> Et tu me dois 100 balles aussi. Ça t'apprendra à écouter le jt de TF1, ces gros porcs de menteurs et de truqueurs d'infos.


 
Au fait les cent balles , c'est  100 balles de collection, hein?

( en emprunts russes ca le fait aussi  comme cellulose de collection j'veux dire)


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui paient pas, ça sera 15 &#8364; de balles dans la peau.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah c'est ca les trous de 100 balles dans la peau...

c'est plus mort à crédit c'est  moravagine ( rien à voir) c'est la mort au forfait


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> (&#8230aujourd'hui on tente le concept de l'argent plus cher que l'argent et ceci en pleine récession. (&#8230












On est en pleine croissance, 1 % d'ici à décembre c'est bien&#8230;







​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

N'empêche que ça serait drôle... On payerait en bonbons...


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Septembre 2008)

L'ecrieur : je crois que ça ira, je suis pas maso


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> N'empêche que ça serait drôle... On payerait en bonbons...


comme en Italie les dernières années de la Lire...
faute de petites pièces la monnaie  y était rendue avec comme " monnaie" divers objets , jetons de téléphone ou bonbons par exemple


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

a part immobiliser 955&#8364;, je vois pas l'interet:

- Contrairement aux 'vrai' collections ou tu recuperes et tu gardes des pieces/timbres/bouchons/n° de journal particulier correspondant a un evenement qui ont un rapport direct avec l'histoire (de ton pays ou d'un autre), ici, c'est purement commercial (et je n'en vois pas l'interet)
- Je ne dis pas que vendre un timbre a un prix completement delirant, mais il peut representer quelque chose pour la personne qui vend/qui achete (date de naissance, evenement auquel il a participé... etc.)
- Surout que ces objets collectionnés n'ont pas été tiré a... 500 000 exemplaires, mais des millions, et qui ont été des objets de la vie courante.

Aller... economise encore un peu 






En plus, c'est juste sur du rendu de monnaie... ca va etre encore plus simple 

- Bonjour 
- C'est pour un timbre?
- Non, c'est pour 500&#8364; Or, tu m'echanges mon billet de 500&#8364; contre ta piece?
- Désolé, on ne prends pas les coupures supérieure a 50&#8364; 

et bam :rateau:

(reste a savoir si pour 10*50&#8364; argent, tu pourras avoir tes 500&#8364; Or )


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vous me devez tous 100 balles.



ok, t'as un compte paypal?



l'écrieur a dit:


> Nous, les russes, on vous bouffera tous.



Avant les chinois, on le sait 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Et tu me dois 100 balles aussi.



alors ce compte paypal??? 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Pour ceux qui paient pas, ça sera 15  de balles dans la peau.



un homme mort ne fait pas de virement
faut être russe pour pas comprendre ça


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a part immobiliser 955, je vois pas l'interet:



les crédits à taux zéro ont le vent en poupe
les placements à taux zéro ne font que balbutier


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

> Envoyé par *l'écrieur*
> 
> 
> _Pour ceux qui paient pas, ça sera 15  de balles dans la peau._





vleroy a dit:


> un homme mort ne fait pas de virement
> faut être russe pour pas comprendre ça



et pis tu te rends compte des frais engagés pour le recouvrement?
des tueurs albanais , bénévoles? Que nenni , au forfait ou à l'unité,  ca chiffre vite
( et pis ils veulent etre payés en devises pas en roubles)

ceci dit juridiquement, en France , les heritiers  heritent AUSSI des dettes...

Donc si un jour vous voulez  faire un coup retors à vos chers et tendres
dilapidez , empruntez , faites des dettes et mourrez
( bon par contre ils fleuriront pas votre tombe)


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a part immobiliser 955, je vois pas l'interet:
> 
> - Surout que ces objets collectionnés n'ont pas été tiré a... 500 000 exemplaires, mais des millions, et qui ont été des objets de la vie courante.
> 
> Aller... economise encore un peu



La pièce de 15 euros en argent sera distribuée à 500 000 exemplaires.
La pièce de 100 euros en or sera distribuée à 50 000 exemplaires.


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2008)

Ils voulaient enfin donner un sens à l'expression "j'vais acheter de l'argent à la banque" ou quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ils voulaient enfin donner un sens à l'expression "j'vais acheter de l'argent à la banque" ou quoi ?



A ce sujet, ma fille, dix ans, m'en a sorti une belle... sur la banque de France. Elle était convaincue que chaque français disposant d'un compte, disposait aussi d'une salle à la banque de France pour mettre les biffetons... 

quel animateur télé avait d'ailleurs exploité ce filon d'innoncence et d'humour que sont les enfants?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Enfin moi je trouve très sympa. 

C'est un peu pour montrer que la Monnaie de Paris n'abandonne pas l'argent à la vraie valeur...


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> La pièce de 15 euros en argent sera distribuée à 500 000 exemplaires.
> La pièce de 100 euros en or sera distribuée à 50 000 exemplaires.


bah justement, si tu savais lire... tu aurais lu:

les pieces distribuées par la poste son des petites series (d'ou l'exemple de 500k) alors que les 'autres' collections de pieces, c'est plusieurs millions (ce qui est d'autant plus rare quand il n'en reste que quelque unes), et qui ont une valeur historiques (et qui sont restée sur la durée, pas 6 mois dans un bureau de poste)



vleroy a dit:


> quel animateur télé avait d'ailleurs exploité ce filon d'innoncence et d'humour que sont les enfants?



Patrick Sebastien? Jacques Martin? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> La pièce de 15 euros en argent sera distribuée à 500 000 exemplaires.
> ()



À quand les pièces de 30, 45, 60, 75, 90, 105, 120, 135 et 150 euro ?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah justement, si tu savais lire... tu aurais lu:
> 
> les pieces distribuées par la poste son des petites series (d'ou l'exemple de 500k) alors que les 'autres' collections de pieces, c'est plusieurs millions (ce qui est d'autant plus rare quand il n'en reste que quelque unes), et qui ont une valeur historiques (et qui sont restée sur la durée, pas 6 mois dans un bureau de poste)



Généralement les tirages limités sont plus recherchés... :mouais:


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Généralement les tirages limités sont plus recherchés... :mouais:



ouais, mais un tirage plus ancien sera encore plus recherché  et plus interessant, car il porte une histoire. (ca represente quelque chose quoi, pas un bout de metal... autant aller courir les JOs pour ca :rateau

@aCLR: moi, j'aimerai qu'on se demarque et qu'on fasse des pieces avec des valeurs decimales  et des chiffres pas communs, genre:

127,46&#8364;
avec CA, on serait vraiment a la pointe de la collection  (et pt'et que ca, je l'acheterai, car c'est la premiere piece du genre )


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ouais, mais un tirage plus ancien sera encore plus recherché



Je comprends ce que tu voulais dire, mais ce que moi je veux dire, c'est que les gens ont l'impression que le truc a tout de suite de la valeur parce que c'est limité... 

Enfin j'ai posté parce que j'ai remarqué que pas grand monde était au courant, et que ça pouvait être utile de savoir pour ne pas crier à l'arnaque si on vous rend une pièce de 5 euros à la boulangerie...


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Enfin j'ai posté parce que j'ai remarqué que pas grand monde était au courant, et que ça pouvait être utile de savoir pour ne pas crier à l'arnaque si on vous rend une pièce de 5 euros à la boulangerie...



ouais, c'est ce que tout le monde avait compris


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> À quand les pièces de 30, 45, 60, 75, 90, 105, 120, 135 et 150 euro ?


ca existe
il y a une semaine un sympathique  étranger m'a vendu une piece très rare  de 34, 804 euros
 une édition limitée et qui n'a cours que dans un perimetre de 400 metres autour de l'Hotel de la Monnaie
( mais méfiant,  j'm'en suis immediatement debarassé à 2 pas de là , à la cafet des Beaux Arts , tu sais les artistes et l'argent...)


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

Cette histoire me fais penser que j'ai une pièce de 1 frf en argent d'un format hors norme (&#8709; 37 mm). Un tirage de la Monnaie de Paris de 1988 édité pour l'occasion des trente ans de la cinquième constitution.

Ont-ils fait 1 eur pour les cinquante ans ?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui, et il y a même la pièce 2008 commémorative by Starck... 







Enfin allez voir le site de la Monnaie de Paris.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> ...
> Parce que Française, et que 15 roros c'est 100 francs à peu de choses près...




Ben z'auraient dû faire une pièce de 15,24 Euros alors!


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben z'auraient dû faire une pièce de 15,24 Euros alors!


ah, enfin quelqu'un qui me rejoint sur ma piece decimale


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, et il y a même la pièce 2008 commémorative by Starck...
> ()



Quel design :rateau:


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

on a evité ca sur la piece:






:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Quel design :rateau:


t'as rien compris 

tout est dans le décalage!
Giga-hypra osé de le désigneu ( enfin pour l' Hotel de la Monnaie)


 et j'imagine que la facture starckienne aussi elle a du être sacrément décalée


( ou alors c'est parce que Tremois et Buffet étaient overbouquaides )


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as rien compris
> 
> tout est dans le décalage!
> Giga-hypra osé de le désigneu ( enfin pour l' Hotel de la Monnaie)
> ...



Ils feraient mieux de faire faire design leur (mochissime) site...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ils feraient mieux de faire faire design leur (mochissime) site...


mais pas du tout !
c'est la tendance hype!

le  retro web !

c'est méga  in!

et pis y a le codage aussi:
tu crois cliquer pour aller dans une section et bingo telechargement d'un fichier excel
( excel en plus !)

tu cliques une section et ...rien
etc etc

bon , on a vu pire
tant en look qu'en codage
(dans le bar  y avait eu un fil des plus belles mochetés webbiennes si je me souviens)


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah c'est ca les trous de 100 balles dans la peau...
> 
> c'est plus mort à crédit c'est  moravagine ( rien à voir) c'est la mort au forfait



Non, au comptant.









Flash Gordon a dit:


> L'ecrieur : je crois que ça ira, je suis pas maso



Si t'es pas maso, je te conseille plutôt de raquer. 



vleroy a dit:


> ok, t'as un compte paypal?



Bien sûr.
Mais je ne prends que du liquide.





vleroy a dit:


> Avant les chinois, on le sait


Les chinois ont beaucoup trop à faire entre eux.
Alors que nous, on sait reconstituer la grande famille slave, lorsqu'il s'agit de vous tondre.




vleroy a dit:


> un homme mort ne fait pas de virement
> faut être russe pour pas comprendre ça



Comme quoi on peut être tondu et ne pas avoir les idées claires.
Lorsque tu es mort, tu ne paies plus. Mas tu ne dois plus rien.
Pour moi, c'est idem.




pascalformac a dit:


> et pis tu te rends compte des frais engagés pour le recouvrement?
> des tueurs albanais , bénévoles? Que nenni , au forfait ou à l'unité,  ca chiffre vite
> ( et pis ils veulent etre payés en devises pas en roubles)



Allons, allons. Albanais ?
Les albanais ne valent même pas pour serpillières. T'as qu'à voir, ils s'associent avec les roms et les ritals.
Nous, on a des tchetchènes et des ossètes à revendre. 



En tout cas, mis à part CS, vous venez tous d'inscrire votre nom sur ma liste. J'adore. 
:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Allons, allons. Albanais ?
> Les albanais ne valent même pas pour serpillières. T'as qu'à voir, ils s'associent avec les roms et les ritals.
> Nous, on a des tchetchènes et des ossètes à revendre.


Et les [SIZE=-1]Abkhaziens?
Et melomanes avec ca, travaillent en douceur en sussurant des chansons à l'oreille ( celle non coupée préalablement)
 des recouvrés:  _O Georgia on my miiiind_

 tiens en passant , il y a de tels ignares dans le monde que moultes commentaires de blogs et sites se demandaient  le plus serieusement comment et pourquoi Bush pouvait laisser [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]les russes [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]envahir un territoire du sud des USA

(je ne plaisante pas , hélas)
[/SIZE]


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> On revient au Franc alors ?


dans ce cas, je crains que nous passions dans une phase de décroissance...
1 litre de gasoil = 9,51 francs
1 pot de confiture artisanale = 31,49 francs
1 kg d'abricot = 32,80 francs
1 baguette = 7,21 francs  Vous vous souvenez de la baguette à 1 franc ?
1 plat du jour (en province, enfin, par chez moi !) = 55,76 francs, le menu, c'est environ 72,16 francs :love: (eh oui !, faut bien que les pôves restaurateurs mettent du fuel dans le 4x4 !)
1 timbre pour un courrier moins de 20 g. = 3,55 francs

Allez trouvez moi un truc qui coûte 0,15  ? Un malabar , un Carambar ? Même pas ! Allez 1 sms ! Tiens , je vais manger un sms

Franchement, l', mmmm, un chouette exemple de la belle Europe sociale et DEMOCRATIQUE.


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comme quoi on peut être tondu et ne pas avoir les idées claires.
> Lorsque tu es mort, tu ne paies plus. Mas tu ne dois plus rien.
> Pour moi, c'est idem.



j'ai rien compris... tu veux que je te tonde pour avoir les idées claires, et en plus je te dois rien??? 

ah ces russes, le sens de la rigolade avant tout


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2008)

Mais alors sur les pièces de 5 euros, yen a pour plus ou moins de 5 euros d'argent dedans?
Hein dites monsieur le crieur?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( ou alors c'est parce que *Tremois et Buffet* étaient overbouquaides )



sauf Buffet, il a tout refiler à Annabel, le jour où il s'est pris une pièce Napoléon sur la tête (avant de rendre l'âme)... 

.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais alors sur les pièces de 5 euros, yen a pour plus ou moins de 5 euros d'argent dedans?
> Hein dites monsieur le crieur?



M'étonne pas la tête que tu as sur ton avatar, t'as bien la tête à rien comprendre...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai des billets de 3 $ ça interesse quelqu'un?


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais alors sur les pièces de 5 euros, yen a pour plus ou moins de 5 euros d'argent dedans?
> Hein dites monsieur le crieur?



Mais non, le russe fait de la contrefaçon à partir de peau de singes ou tout autre ingrédient tombé sous sa pogne...
le tout est que tu payes 

Alors paye


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais non, le russe fait de la contrefaçon à partir de peau de singes ou tout autre ingrédient lui tomber sous la pogne...


et parfois c'est de la cervelle de macgéen
( euh non , ca c'est un mets délicat, à condition d'enlever les débris d'os dus à l'objet contondant qui en a permis la capture)


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et parfois c'est de la cervelle de macgéen (...)


Ça existe ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça existe ?!...


il parait

c'est un des  hommes verts qui m'a dit ca , mais il n'avait plus toute sa tête


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2008)

Laisse moi deviner qui....


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Tu nous fais un dessin alors ?


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2008)

Ce sujet est parfaitement désuet, tout comme son objet.

Alors comme ça, le gouvernement nous fabrique des sous qu'on peut s'acheter, hein ? C'est pour se faire plaisir, c'est ça ?

Expliquez-moi donc qui, dans ce pays ravagé par la famine, peut  encore se permettre d'éprouver le besoin de s'acheter des sous qui brillent ? Moi, à part l'écrieur (mais c'est un pourri), j'en connais pas beaucoup. Cela fait bien longtemps que nous, le peuple, nous sommes fracassés au bas de la pyramide de Maslow, utilisant le reste de nos forces pour fouiller la terre, sous l'oeuil protecteur de l'Etat-sécurité.

Voir la pièce jointe 18309


Faudrait peut-être que j'éteigne la télé.

En attendant, non aux pièces de collection, je préfère les pâtes au thon.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> En attendant, non aux pièces de collection, je préfère les pâtes au thon.


même ca  pourrait devenir un truc de collectionneurs 
(ou d'amateurs de raretés)
certains thons sont tellement pêchés qu'ils sont en voie de raréfaction


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Expliquez-moi donc qui, dans ce pays ravagé par la famine, peut  encore se permettre d'éprouver le besoin de s'acheter des sous qui brillent ?



Déjà on ne les achète pas, on les échange, puisque leur valeur marchande est identique à leur valeur monétaire...

Ensuite, à ce moment là, que font les gens à dépenser 2000 euros tous les 3 mois pour leurs vacances ? :sleep:



pascalformac a dit:


> même ca  pourrait devenir un truc de collectionneurs
> (ou d'amateurs de raretés)
> certains thons sont tellement pêchés qu'ils sont en voie de raréfaction



Oui, mais revomi, ça a plus de valeur ...


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors comme ça, le gouvernement nous fabrique des sous qu'on peut s'acheter, hein ? C'est pour se faire plaisir, c'est ça ?
> 
> Expliquez-moi donc qui, dans ce pays ravagé par la famine, peut  encore se permettre d'éprouver le besoin de s'acheter des sous qui brillent ? Moi, à part l'écrieur (mais c'est un pourri), j'en connais pas beaucoup. Cela fait bien longtemps que nous, le peuple, nous sommes fracassés au bas de la pyramide de Maslow, utilisant le reste de nos forces pour fouiller la terre, sous l'oeuil protecteur de l'Etat-sécurité.



A part guiguilap, je vois pas.

Mais acheter des sous qu'on peut pas utiliser, c'est con


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

C'est marrant ce fil m'a rappelé ce talk de charlélie dans les années 80 en intro de Jackie:
"
_Plus on stimule l&#8217;esprit de victoire, plus on vante le premier, plus on rend mal à l&#8217;aise celui qui n&#8217;a pas réussi.
Merde... 
Pourtant il a fait autant d&#8217;efforts que celui qui a gagné mais lui ça n&#8217;a pas marché. Il est là, il est en sueur sur le côté, et dans sa caboche, y a comme un courant d&#8217;air froid qui se met à souffler. Mais c&#8217;est pas grave, il est jeune et le prochain coup, il va réussir. Mais avec le temps, ça se répète, et alors là, ça devient comme un terrible vent froid qui se met à souffler, glacé comme la mort et qui se met à tourner en rond comme ça sous son crâne, dans sa caboche, et sa cervelle s&#8217;érode.
Mens.... Mens.... suis-je là né à être condamné à être le damné? Dernier sur le côté?

Il y a ceux qui l&#8217;admettent et se laissent porter par le temps... Alors ils commencent à faire par exemple des collections. collection de clanches de portes, collection de talon de bas, collection de couteau de survie dans des hlm,...
_"

alors je me le suis réécouté. Ca n'a pas coûté un balle


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> (&#8230 Ca n'a pas coûté un balle



_...le jour où le dernier arbre aura été coupé, le dernier poisson pêché, la dernière rivière polluée, alors l&#8217;homme se rendra compte que l&#8217;argent n&#8217;est pas comestible..._​
Un copié-collé qui ne m'a rien coûté&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> un copié-collé qui ne m'a rien coûté



moi si en fait, j'ai dû me le cogner à la main le texte


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A part guiguilap, je vois pas.
> 
> Mais acheter des sous qu'on peut pas utiliser, c'est con



On peut les utiliser... en France...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> "
> _Plus on stimule lesprit de victoire, plus on vante le premier, plus on rend mal à laise celui qui na pas réussi.
> Merde... ......
> _


ou le mister bas-coté il peut se faire mousser à la _ma gueule vend des tas

_


----------



## cillab (2 Septembre 2008)

a savoir que tout les bureaux de postes n'en disposent pas et que la 100 et sur souscription


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

cillab a dit:


> a savoir que tout les bureaux de postes n'en disposent pas et que la 100 et sur souscription



Mais bon sang, qu'est-ce tu vas foutre à la poste, alors que le Russe te livre à domicile 

Dans tous les cas il venait chez toi, alors paye


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui, elles sont en réservation, et 1000 bureaux de postes participent à l'opération.


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

C'etait pas uniquement 'en rendu de monnaie'

n'importe quoi


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'etait pas uniquement 'en rendu de monnaie'
> 
> n'importe quoi



Si, pour les 5 euros, ils sont disponibles en rendu de monnaie. Après je pense que certains bureaux de Poste font peut-être l'impasse sur cette règle.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si, pour les 5 euros, ils sont disponibles en rendu de monnaie. Après je pense que certains bureaux de Poste font peut-être l'impasse sur cette règle.



Pas facile d'aller à la poste avec un billet jaune* et de vouloir acheter quelque chose :

_ Non monsieur, ce n'est pas possible de payer avec ça.
 Comment ça, c'est de l'argent !
 Nous ne prenons pas ces coupures là_



Si je fais la même chose aujourd'hui, pour un carnet de timbres à 5,5 , je me retrouve avec une pièce de 100, 50, 25, 15 et 4,5 en pièces _normales_. J'aurai même pas celle de 5   





*200 roro


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si je fais la même chose aujourd'hui, pour un carnet de timbres à 5,5 , je me retrouve avec une pièce de 100, 50, 25, 15 et 4,5 en pièces _normales_. J'aurai même pas celle de 5



on comprend pourquoi t'es au service avatar et pas au service achat 
imbitable


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A part guiguilap, je vois pas.
> 
> Mais acheter des sous qu'on peut pas utiliser, c'est con


Ben... Déjà acheter des sous...



Chaipas, moi on me propose d'acheter des sous, j'ai l'impression que je vais me faire baiser au passage.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas facile d'aller à la poste avec un billet jaune* et de vouloir acheter quelque chose :
> 
> _ Non monsieur, ce n'est pas possible de payer avec ça.
>  Comment ça, c'est de l'argent !
> ...



Seules les pièces de 5 euros sont disponibles actuellement...


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que je vais me faire baiser au passage.



suffit d'aimer


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben... Déjà acheter des sous...



en l'espèce, on dit "devise". Acheter des devises


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> en l'espèce, on dit "devise". Acheter des devises



On ne les achète pas, on les change.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben... Déjà acheter des sous...
> Chaipas, moi on me propose d'acheter des sous, j'ai l'impression que je vais me faire baiser au passage.


Pourquoi nous ont-ils obligé à posséder un compte en banque d'après toi ?


Tucpasquic a dit:


> suffit d'aimer


Il est bling-bling pas tsoin-tsoin


vleroy a dit:


> en l'espèce, on dit "devise". Acheter des devises


vleroy tried to abuse me


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2008)

Je sors de la Poste de ma jolie ville...et il n'y a plus de piéce de 5 depuis 11 heures ! Des affichettes le clament partout.
J'aime mes compatriotes.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Je sors de la Poste de ma jolie ville...et il n'y a plus de piéce de 5 depuis 11 heures ! Des affichettes le clament partout.
> J'aime mes compatriotes.



Comme quoi, ça a du succès...


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Comme quoi, ça a du succès...


Et oui ! Je crois que les pièces de 5 Francs en argent ont connu le même succès.En plus, elles ont pris aujourd'hui de la valeur, de 10 à 200 selon le modéle (dixit Google).
C'est le principe de la collection, ça permet à tout à chacun de posséder une pièce qui à une valeur supérieur à la valeur nominale :sleep: Ca soigne les syndromes de propriété, de possession et de...cupidité, d'envie et de jalousie (celle des riches, des possédants). Et vu l'engouement pour cette opération, au delà de la passion pour la numismatie, j'ai comme le sentiment qu'un plan-com. comme celui là n'est qu'une poudre de perlinpinpin qui fait oublier l'espace de quelques heures, le fait que l'on est pas trop bien socialement en ce moment...
Enfin, je dis ça mais y parait que y'en à des qui se paient 2000 de vacances tous les trimestres. C'est surement vrai, mais j'en connais pas beaucoup, personnellement ! 
:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> celui là n'est qu'une poudre de perlinpinpin qui fait oublier l'espace de quelques heures, le fait que l'on est pas trop bien socialement en ce moment...



n'en parle pas, même préfet en ce moment, c'est plus un poste sûr... non y a crise incontestablement


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

suffit de savoir ou coucher, c'est tout


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> suffit de savoir ou coucher, c'est tout



bah si c'est avec carla, pas de soucis, avec le petit nicolas, je le laisse à sempé


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

Vous pourrez toujours dépenser vos pièces en argent de 5 neuneus, pour des merguez le 10 novembre à la grande (!) grève !


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bah () le petit nicolas, je le laisse à sempé



C'est le nom du yacht de bolloré ?





Toujours pas vu de pièces de 5 roro

:hein:
J'aurai dû faire postier


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est le nom du yacht de bolloré ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou au lieu d'avoir honte d'aimer l'argent en argent, et de fébrilement critiquer, t'aurais pu aller voir le jour de sa sortie à la Poste...


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ou au lieu d'avoir honte d'aimer l'argent en argent, et de fébrilement critiquer, t'aurais pu aller voir le jour de sa sortie à la Poste...


T'as pas cours toi?


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ou au lieu d'avoir honte d'aimer l'argent en argent, et de fébrilement critiquer, t'aurais pu aller voir le jour de sa sortie à la Poste...



Fébrilement critiquer ?!
:hein:
Alors même que tu n'étais pas né, je collectionnais déjà les pièces de monnaies françaises (et quelques billets). :rateau: Je ne ferai pas ici l'inventaire de celles-ci mais je possède quelques beaux spécimens.  Avec l'arrivée de l'euro, j'ai arrêté de thésauriser ces pastilles d'acier car il y a trop de pays. Conserver une série par année ça va, mais conserver une série par pays et par année cela devient trop compliqué pour que je m'y intéresse.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Fébrilement critiquer ?!
> :hein:
> Alors même que tu n'étais pas né, je collectionnais déjà les pièces de monnaies françaises (et quelques billets). :rateau: Je ne ferai pas ici l'inventaire de celles-ci mais je possède quelques beaux spécimens.  Avec l'arrivée de l'euro, j'ai arrêté de thésauriser ces pastilles d'acier car il y a trop de pays. Conserver une série par année ça va, mais conserver une série par pays et par année cela devient trop compliqué pour que je m'y intéresse.



Bopf, je les ai déjà toutes, j'ai hérité de la collection de mes parents ... Je pense en avoir pour une petite fortune...  Sont conservateurs les vieux ...



Tucpasquic a dit:


> T'as pas cours toi?



Non, j'ai quand même le droit de faire une pause déjeuner... :mouais::rose::rateau:


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bopf, je les ai déjà toutes, j'ai hérité de la collection de mes parents ... Je pense en avoir pour une petite fortune...  Sont conservateurs les vieux ...



Ouais, mais pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche  



> Non, j'ai quand même le droit de faire une pause déjeuner... :mouais::rose::rateau:



Non, au travail


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

En fait c'est le seul interet que tu y vois : la "petite fortune" que cela représente.

Ok.


J'ai toujours cru qu'on collectionnait pour une passion, un plaisir, une sorte de besoin obsessionnel d'avoir tous les modèles qui existent. Bref. Peut importe la raison au final, même si les vrais collectionneurs, le sont pour autre chose que la valeur financière de ou des objets.

Une forme de valeur sentimentale.


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bopf, je les ai déjà toutes, j'ai hérité de la collection de mes parents ... Je pense en avoir pour une petite fortune...  Sont conservateurs les vieux ...
> 
> 
> 
> Non, j'ai quand même le droit de faire une pause déjeuner... :mouais::rose::rateau:



Dire que tes vieux devaient être heureux de te les offrir, ça leur fera surement plaisir de se voir taxer de conservateurs...
Garde les tes piéces, parce que non seulement dans quelques temps tu n'auras plus le temps de bouffer au taf, mais en plus tu y seras tellement mal payer que tu devras revendre ta collec' pour pouvoir bouffer !


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

avant qu'il taff, va en falloir du temps 

@bassman: un peu ce que j'ai dit aussi 

bref, tu peux faire une collec (pour les sous aussi), mais de la a aller gueuler (ah bon, c'est pas le cas??!) sur le net que tu vas pouvoir claquer 955&#8364; dans des pieces que tu n'utiliseras pas tout de suite (bah oui, pas assez de valeur encore) et imobiliser 955&#8364; pour eventuellement les revendre plus tard (apparement c'est le but averé...)

je partage l'avis de bassman pour qui une collection, c'est avant tout sentimental et non depenser le plus d'argent dedans


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> ()
> J'ai toujours cru qu'on collectionnait pour une passion, un plaisir, une sorte de besoin obsessionnel d'avoir tous les modèles qui existent. ()
> Une forme de valeur sentimentale.



Ces euros ne l'auront que dans une ou deux décennies avec l'arrivée du nouvel euro*. 




*ou le yuan mondialisé


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> avant qu'il taff, va en falloir du temps
> 
> @bassman: un peu ce que j'ai dit aussi
> 
> ...



Ce n'était pas le but au départ, mais je vois qu'avec la méthode réfractaire de certaines personnes, on y arrive vite. 

Et non, je n'ai jamais prétendu collectionner les pièces, je ne suis pas numismate.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

on peut tout collectionner , y compris des choses sans grande valeur voire aucune
( bouchons de bouteilles ( vins bieres  par exemple) bagues  de cigare, cartes postales etc etc

 il y a plein de collections étranges
l'important c'est que le collectionneur y prenne plaisir


( y a une collection à part , très commune et faite par beaucoup sans le chercher:
les collections de plantages windows )


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on peut tout collectionner , y compris des choses sans grande valeur voire aucune
> ( bouchons de bouteilles ( vins bieres  par exemple) bagues  de cigare, cartes postales etc etc
> 
> il y a plein de collections étranges
> ...


Ca me rappelle l'époque de ma thèse à la Fac de Vezoul ("La véritable place de la femme dans la société Vezoulienne, de 1830 à nos jours") ou je collectionnais les pinces à linge (en rapport donc avec ma thèse)


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

À quand le billet de 1 &#8364; avec la poste du Louvre dessus ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> À quand le billet de 1  avec la poste du Louvre dessus ?



de la précision !
( les numimastes on le sait sont tatillons  et parfois  un brin rasoirs)

ton phrasé fait allusion à 2 lieux possibles

les guichets de poste dans les locaux du Louvre( le musée) ou dans la galerie marchande 
avec parait il un tampon specifique qui fait la joie des touristes

ou
la Poste Centrale ( dite à tort _du Louvre_) qui elle est à coté des Halles

c'est sans doute de cette derniere dont tu parles


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> de la précision !
> ( les numimastes on le sait sont tatillons  et parfois  un brin rasoirs)


Cela me rappelle l'histoire de la pièce de 5 centimes de Franc avec sa différence sur le côté marianne. (col à 3 ou 4 plis)


pascalformac a dit:


> ton phrasé fait allusion à 2 lieux possibles
> 
> les guichets de poste dans les locaux du Louvre( le musée) ou dans la galerie marchande
> avec parait il un tampon specifique qui fait la joie des touristes
> ...



Je parle de celle-là


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

en passant , juste en face, au tabac,  , très bon expresso


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca me rappelle l'époque de ma thèse à la Fac de Vezoul ("La véritable place de la femme dans la société Vezoulienne, de 1830 à nos jours") ou je collectionnais les pinces à linge (en rapport donc avec ma thèse)


Y'aurai-t-y moyen de complèter cette thèse ?!...


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Bien entendu. As tu un axe de développement à proposer ?

J'avais pensé un moment à "L'évolution des libertées de la femme : du lavoir au lave linge"


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'aurai-t-y moyen de complèter cette thèse ?!...



Le propos révisionniste* tenait sur deux A4, en corps 30. Les pinces susnommées étaient livrées dans un sachet plastique, comme le gadget de Pif.

Après un instant flou, les "juges" furent frappés par l'esprit surréaliste du travail et décernèrent la note maximum à notre ami Bassou qui fut par la suite invité sur de nombreux plateaux de France 3 Régions. Ses apparitions télévisuelles ne manquait pas de piquant, chacune d'elles étant sujet à de nombreuses polémiques, mais également à des manifestations dans les locaux de l'inspection d'académie et de la faculté dont le bureau du directeur fut mis à sac.

Il fut même un temps où des éditeurs envisagèrent de publier ses écrits, sous le pseudo de Jean Philippe Troudbal.

Mais suite à l'agression de l'auteur le soir du jour de Noêl par un commando féministe qui lui coupa les testicules et lui insinua dans le fondement un sapin en plastique (branches et guirlande lumineuse comprises) , ce projet fut abandonné.

On notera par la suite d'autres pamphlets ("La femme est une feignasse, qu'elle brule en enfer" (1998), " Avenir de l'homme, mon cul" (1999), "Femmes, je vous haine" (2000), "Ma main gauche, ma bataille" (2000)) qui, de par leur distribution confidentielle, n'eurent pas le même impact.

C'est a cette époque que Benjamin, fan absolu de la plume au vitriol de l'artiste, lui proposa de modérer la [MGZ]. 

* Bassman situait l'invention de la machine à laver la vaisselle vers 1895.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bien entendu. As tu un axe de développement à proposer ?
> 
> J'avais pensé un moment à "L'évolution des libertées de la femme : du lavoir au lave linge"


À Vezoul, bien sûr ?!... 
Vais réfléchir et faire marcher les p'tites cellules grises...


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le propos révisionniste* tenait sur deux A4, en corps 30. Les pinces susnommées étaient livrées dans un sachet plastique, comme le gadget de Pif.
> 
> Après un instant flou, les "juges" furent frappés par l'esprit surréaliste du travail et décernèrent la note maximum à notre ami Bassou qui fut par la suite invité sur de nombreux plateaux de France 3 Régions. Ses apparitions télévisuelles ne manquait pas de piquant, chacune d'elles étant sujet à de nombreuses polémiques, mais également à des manifestations dans les locaux de l'inspection d'académie et de la faculté dont le bureau du directeur fut mis à sac.
> 
> ...



Tout ceci est un tissu mensonger et diffamatoire !!
Mon pseudo était Jean-Philippe Trouduq.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> je collectionnais les pinces à linge (en rapport donc avec ma thèse)


Eureka!
C'est de là que te  vient ce coté " pince sans rire"



Amok a dit:


> un commando../. lui insinua dans le fondement un sapin en plastique (branches et guirlande lumineuse comprises)


et cette démarche un peu coincée
tout est clair.

ps 
Recharge les piles des guirlandes à bloc le jour de l'AES,  pour qu'à des heures avancées de la nuit on retrouve vite l'attroupement macg  dans la foule du Lou

et je comprends aussi pourquoi tu trouves inutile de changer l'ampoule arriere de ta moto


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Recharge les piles des guirlandes à bloc le jour de l'AES,  pour qu'à des heures avancées de la nuit on retrouve vite l'attroupement macg  dans la foule du Lou
> 
> et je comprends aussi pourquoi tu trouves inutile de changer l'ampoule arriere de ta moto



Hélas (si je puis dire) l'arbre et la guirlande furent extraits rapidement* par Macinside qui n'a pas son pareil pour glisser les doigts (et la tête) dans les coins les plus inaccessibles. Bassou ne brille donc plus dans le noir.

* Lire : "peu de temps après", l'extraction complète ayant tout de même pris 17 heures. Ce laps de temps n'inclus pas les différentes tentatives malheureuses initiales telles que l'intervention de bucherons canadiens, l'agrandissement de l'orifice par l'utilisation de dynamite, la mise en place d'écarteurs à écrous initialement prévus pour la mise bas des éléphants, le passage au marbre, l'introduction de sondes micro ondes pour dilater les tissus rendus sensibles par le frottement des aiguilles de pin et la suspension de l'individu à une grue de chantier par le bout de tronc resté apparent.

Ceci étant dit, et même si notre modérateur vaut de l'or, je m'éloigne du sujet.


----------



## Grug (3 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout ceci est un tissu mensonger et diffamatoire !!
> Mon pseudo était Jean-Philippe Trouduq.


Tout à fait, jean-phillipe troudbal, c'était un coureur de 110 mètres haies (même qu'il a du gagner des médailles) pas un rugbyman boiteux.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Septembre 2008)

Un peu de respect pour Jean-Charles Trouabal, steuplé.
Parce que d'abord, et d'une, il courrait le 200 mètres. 
Ensuite, et de deuze, il a été recordman du monde du relais 4x100 m.
Enfin, et de troize, il lui est arrivé de nager dans le même bassin que moi à la Doua, et donc c'est quasi un pote que t'insultes, espèce de verdâtre sans respect.


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un peu de respect pour Jean-Charles Trouabal, steuplé.
> Parce que d'abord, et d'une, il courrait le 200 mètres.
> Ensuite, et de deuze, il a été recordman du monde du relais 4x100 m.
> Enfin, et de troize, il lui est arrivé de nager dans le même bassin que moi à la Doua, et donc c'est quasi un pote que t'insultes, espèce de verdâtre sans respect.



Il parlait de Jean Philippe Troudbal, champion régional de Vezoul du saut à prépuce (ca ressemble au saut à l'élastique, mais ce n'est pas un élastique) et du 100 mètres. Alors quand on est nul en sport et que l'on ne connait pas les athlètes vezouliens, on ferme sa grande bouche, l'écrieur.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Comme quoi il ne crie pas pour rien...  Enfin bref, vous avez vos pièpièces ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il parlait de Jean Philippe Troudbal, champion régional de Vezoul du saut à prépuce (ca ressemble au saut à l'élastique, mais ce n'est pas un élastique) et du 100 mètres. Alors quand on est nul en sport et que l'on ne connait pas les athlètes vezouliens, on ferme sa grande bouche, l'écrieur.



Je te signale que ce Jean-Philippe Troudbal dont tu causes n'était pas vezoulien. Il était natif d'Autrey-les-cerre.
Ces supporteurs l'encourageaient d'ailleurs aux doux cris de "Cerre les fesses, Troudbal".


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas (si je puis dire) l'arbre et la guirlande furent extraits rapidement* par Macinside qui n'a pas son pareil pour glisser les doigts (et la tête)


et les genoux en cas d'urgence 




> Bassou ne brille donc plus dans le noir.


faux
il brille 
j'ai pu constater
bon il ne brille plus de l'arriere train , mais je témoigne , il brille
Il a une espèce de flamme interieure

Et si comme cela m'est arrivé vous etes face à lui lors d'un pot
vous aurez droit
1- A un recit détaillé de la vie underground en un mysterieux "V'zool" ( ou Velours , ou autre nom de club queer top VIP )
2- le récit qui s'arrete soudiain , et un sourire radieux se dessine non pas à cause d'une zolie serveuse( ca serait plutôt une reaction de  A** ou M**)
 mais de la boisson qu'elle apporte
3- d'un geste rodé il combine alors saisie du verre,  ouverture de bouche , montée de coude et du verre
Et là , la rareté : on voit sa lumiere intérieure, c'est très bref, faut etre pile en face
4 ensuite c'est l'usuel : le " et glou et glou"  , essuyage de mousse sur la manche, et rôt
5- et parfois il s'excuse en rougissant( du moins à la premiere tournée)
9- il reprend son récit , mais y a comme un flottement...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Septembre 2008)

Si tu étais attentif, tu aurais vu que sa lumière intérieure peut aussi être aperçue à la fin de la phase 4.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si tu étais attentif, tu aurais vu que sa lumière intérieure peut aussi être aperçue à la fin de la phase 4.


Absolument 
mais voilée , comme  une loupiotte de scaphandrier

 ceci dit en fin de phase 4 on est tenté par un geste de survie, c'est à dire  de detourner la tête ( le nez surtout) parce qu'avant le pot  on s'est enfilé des machins tres aillés voyez vous...


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te signale que ce Jean-Philippe Troudbal dont tu causes n'était pas vezoulien. Il était natif d'Autrey-les-cerre.
> Ces supporteurs l'encourageaient d'ailleurs aux doux cris de "Cerre les fesses, Troudbal".



Oui, mais il était licencié au VeZoulian Sporting'n'beer Club


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Septembre 2008)

Aïe ma tête ! Tant de blabla pour quelques pièces. 
Ca change quoi d'aller acheter son tabac ou son Pastis avec un billet ou une belle pièce qui brille, hein ? On s'en fout. Enfin, moi je m'en fous. N'empêche, après l'achat, pffuit ... il reste pas lourd. 
Ces pièces seront vite un souvenir...
Quant à les échanger pour les regarder s'empoussièrer dans un coin de sa maison (chaipas, les toilettes, par exemple), je vois pas l'intérêt non plus. Se regarder dedans pour se féliciter d'être assez riche pour collectionner ainsi de jolies (subjectif) pièces ? 
Mouais.

900 et quelques euros au total ? C'est ce que gagnent 50% des gens en France (grosso modo, chuis pas expert en statistiques). Avec ça, on peut s'acheter un frigo et un embreillage (-> private :rateau. Des trucs necessaires, quoi. 

Nan, nan, chuis pas amer.

Ca m'énerve juste, parce que tout ça n'est pas important. En même temps, vous me direz, on est au bar. Normal, quoi.

Allez, hop, à l'apéro.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est ma tournée, pour la peine que j'ai t'ai infligé avec mes futilités de numismatie.


----------

